

CIA misled on interrogation program, Senate report says - supersystem
http://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-security/cia-misled-on-interrogation-program-senate-report-says/2014/03/31/eb75a82a-b8dd-11e3-96ae-f2c36d2b1245_story.html

======
bjterry
This headline is confusing. It should say "The CIA misled government and
public on its interrogation program, Senate report says" or something to that
effect. (I only mention this because mods change the headlines so much that I
can hope it will actually have an effect)

